# Oil Filter Leaking



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a f250 5.4 Engine, The oil filter started leaking.
I changed the oil and installed a new filter that one started leaking right away!
The gasket seems fine no twists or bunches!
Tried a third and the same thing,
Does any one have any ideas???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

make sure the old seal wasn't left on.
how much oil is leaking.


----------



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

*Leaking oil filter*

Thanks grandview
The seal does not fit in a grove on the base of filter bracket.
I polished the seat with micro lon cloth and it looked fine.
I did notice some corroson on the outer edges of the seal!
When you start the engine there seems tobe some expanison
around the base of filter.
The oil pressure seems normal!


----------



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

*Oil filter leak*

The amount of oil is about a ounce a miniute cold!
Any new ideas would be a great help!
Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checking back .
fixed?


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Are you sure at is the right fillter?


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

try a different brand of filter.


----------



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

grandview said:


> Just checking back .
> fixed?


Hi grand view, No luck on the filter still leakingto much to drive.!

Ryder asked if it was the right filter, I double checked to see if ford had put the right one on and also the two I put on!!!
The mount that the filter goes on to is also a oil cooler and has two liner that run to the main water hose from the radiator there is a thin plate that the filter sits on that could be distorted. Anyone else with this problem???????????


----------



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

*Leaking oil filter*

I pulled the oil filter and the hex headed shaft that the oil filter screws on to,
removed the oil cooler and cleaned the corosion around the OD of the filter seal and the crack and pits show up!!!
This truck is a 2001 with 21,000 miles. I know the north east part of the country is hard on trucks and other things!
Hard to believe that others have not had this same problem!!!!!!!
Next time you change your filter check the base around the seat!


----------

